# Aktuelle Infos und Gewässerkarte Bolmen?



## FastNieAngler (29. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre Ende Juli / Anfang August an den Bolmen, genauer gesagt auf die Insel in die Nähe des (ehemaligen?) Camping Platzes Bolmsø Camping.

Im Forum habe ich nur alte Threads gefunden, die eher von durchwachsenen Erfolgen (bis hin zu Warnungen, lasst es bleiben etc.) reichten.|kopfkrat

Ich fahre mit Familie, d.h. Angeln steht nicht komplett im Vordergrund,  d.h. Tipps wie: "erstmal 3 Tage Schleppen, dann weisst Du, wo die Fische  stehen." helfen mir (leider) nicht wirklich. 

Hat jemand Tipps für den nördlichen Teil, ich möchte am liebsten mit Gummifisch werfen und evtl. auch Schleppangeln. Boot ist vorhanden, Echolot wahrscheinlich nicht. 

Hat jemand einen Link zu einer Tiefenkarte für mich?


Viele Grüße


----------



## Tärna (29. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Infos und Gewässerkarte Bolmen?*

Für den Nörtlichen Teil kann ich leider nichts sagen,da unser Ferienhaus im südlichen Teil liegt.Die Karten bekommst du in Ljungby im Turistenbüro und zwar aufgeteilt in Nord und Süd.Auch beim Fischer in Tiraholm kannst du die Karten kaufen und zwar in Din A4 Größe.
Mfg. Tärna


----------



## Bronni (29. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Infos und Gewässerkarte Bolmen?*

Du musst bedenken, der See ist riesig. Im Juli/August werden die größeren Fische sicher schon im Freiwasser stehen. Ich selbst habe bereits mehrmals im mittleren Teil des Bolmen gefischt, allerdings Mai/Juni.  Schleppen mit Wobblern war die beste Methode, Gummifische war nicht der Bringer. Du bist rd. zwei Monate später am See und dann ohne Echolot, nicht einfach. Mein Tipp: Beobachte die Schweden, was machen sie, sprich mit ihnen und falls möglich auch mit dem ortsansässigen Händler. Wie gesagt, die Wasserfläche ist riesig und ohne Hilfe wird es sehr schwer werden. Tiefenkarten kann man vor Ort bekommen, sind aber nur bedingt eine Hilfe. Inseln solltest Du aber unbedingt abfischen, dort stehen immer Hechte. Da der Bolmen auch für seine Zander bekannt ist, ist sicher auch Vertikal-Angeln eine Alternative. Halte Augen und Ohren offen, sonst wird es mit dem Erfolg schwierig.


----------



## RiRiester (29. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Infos und Gewässerkarte Bolmen?*

Hallo,

war 2004 im August mal am Bolmen. Wohnte in Hölminge und hatte ein Boot mit 5 PS. Habe den Seeteil zwischen Tannaker und Bolmstad befischt. War sehr viel Fisch auf dem Echolot, Bisse gab es beim Schleppen aber kaum. Habe dann viel auf Barsch unter der Brücke bei Tannaker gefischt. 

Bin zweimal mit einem Ortsansässigen mit einem 40 PS-Boot auf die Seemitte südlich von Bolmsö zum Schleppen gefahren. Bei 12 m Wassertiefe ging es mit tief laufenden Wobblern auf Zander und Hecht sehr gut.

Frag mal am Campingplatz im alten Bahnhof von Bolmen, dort kennen sie sich auch gut aus. Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, der See ist riesig und kann sehr gefährlich werden. Besonders bei Wind (Gewitter, Wetterfronten) ist er unberechenbar. Es bauen sich in kürzester Zeit enorme Wellen auf. Wir wurden auch überrascht und mit meinem kleinen Boot wäre ich garantiert abgesoffen. Daher ohne Erfahrung möglichst in der Nähe des Ufers bleiben und dabei auf die Felsen achten. 

Der Norden soll ganz interessant sein, im Winter wird dort viel Eisangeln auf Hecht betrieben. Problem im Sommer ist halt generell, dass das Oberflächenwasser bis zu 25 °C erreicht und die Fische dann weit draußen und tief stehen.

Gruß Richard


----------



## FastNieAngler (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Infos und Gewässerkarte Bolmen?*

Super, vielen Dank für die Tipps! Werde es dann wohl eher ganz im Norden des Sees versuchen und die großen Flächen aus Sicherheitsgründen meiden  Bin nicht der sicherste Bootsfahrer....


----------



## rosi1 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Infos und Gewässerkarte Bolmen?*

@FastNieAngler
Gib uns doch mal bitte einen Bericht. Wie war es so am Bolmen? Welche Fänge mit welcher Methode? Ich fahre dieses Jahr auch noch Anfang September hin. Ich freu mich schon riesig.|jump:


----------



## Angler-US (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Infos und Gewässerkarte Bolmen?*

Hallo rosi1, 

 bin auch einer, der eher selten zum Angeln kommt. 
 Ich will aber am Wochenende für 1Woche nah Bolmsö. 
 Kannst du mir sagen wo du gewesen bist, wie die "Fangstatistik" aussieht und was ich evtl. noch an Tipps und Tricks beachten sollte. 

 Vielen Dank im vorraus. Angler-US


----------



## rosi1 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Infos und Gewässerkarte Bolmen?*

Hallo Angler-US

Leider war ich nicht am Bolmen, denn es kam etwas dazwischen.:c Es nützen eben manchmal gute Pläne gar nichts! Ich bin dann zum Fegen See gefahren, denn ich wollt unbedingt dieses Jahr in Schweden "Abangeln". Dort war es wirklich schön, was den Erholungsefekt betrifft. Mit den Fängen hielt es sich in Grenzen. Die Hechte waren ganz gut, wenig Barsche und keinen Zander. Ich hoffe, du hast mehr Erfolg. 
LG Björn


----------



## grumic81 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Infos und Gewässerkarte Bolmen?*



Angler-US schrieb:


> Hallo rosi1,
> 
> bin auch einer, der eher selten zum Angeln kommt.
> Ich will aber am Wochenende für 1Woche nah Bolmsö.
> ...



Hallo,

wo bist du genau um Bolmsö? Und welches Boot und Echolot steht zur Verfügung? 

Gruß Mike


----------

